# Aeolus max PSI?



## waterloo (Nov 8, 2005)

Anyone know if the Bontrager Aeolus Clinchers have a max PSI limit? Thanks


----------



## pktrekguy (Nov 4, 2005)

Yes, They do have a max PSI. It is 120psi. The info is in the carbon wheels owner's manual.


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

pktrekguy said:


> Yes, They do have a max PSI. It is 120psi. The info is in the carbon wheels owner's manual.


Guess someone didn't read the manual and just put those wheels on straightaway and wanted to ride eh?


----------

